# إنتهاء الإحتفالات بفترة الصلب و القيامة



## My Rock (27 أبريل 2009)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم

قضينا جميعاً أوقات مباركة متأملين محبة الله الرائعة, امتلأنا تعزية و بركات في هذه الفترة المهمة في حياتنا من كل سنة.

مشاركاتنا و تأملاتنا في قسم الصلب و القيامة فاقت السنين القادمة بالنشاط و الفعاليات, بالمشاركات و المواضيع, أستفدنا جميعاً من كل موضوع و تعليق, فليكن سبب بركة لكل قارئ.

وليبقى إعلاننا أن المسيح قام ليس محصوراً في وقت الصلب و القيامة, بل في كل وقت و حين.

في الختام نقدم هدية بسيطة لزوارنا و أعضائنا. 







الهدية عبارة عن ثلاثة ترانيم و ثلاثة كتب خاصة بحادثة بالصلب و القيامة​ 





الترانيم:
اخرستوس آنستي​
خارج أسوارك يا أورشليم ( فيديو )​
في طريق الجلجثة​





الكتب:
إضغط هنا للتحميل​

ثلاثة كتب اخرى جديدة
 
و بذلك سنغلق قسم  الصلب و القيامة مؤقتاً و نعيد فتحه في السنة القادمة مع ترتيبات مسبقة لإقامة المسابقات التي لم تتسنى الفرصة في أقامتها هذه السنة.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2009)

*فعلا كانت فتره جميله
 كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك ​*


----------



## My Rock (27 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة و أنتِ طيبة يا دونا


----------



## جيلان (27 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك 
عقبال كل سنة ودايما المنتدى فى تقدم
وميرسى على الترانيم والكتب  يا زعيم *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانت بخير يا روك
ميرسى كتير على هديتك الجميله​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا روك على الهدايا الرائعة دي وجاري التحميل 

كل سنة وانت وكل الاعضاء طيبين وبخير

ربنا يبارك ويحافظ على منتدانا وكنيستنا الالكترونية

 ونعيد فيها كل سنة ونعيش اجمل ايام فيها ونستفاد منها وناخد بركة خدمتها



​


----------



## the prince (27 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة و انتم طيبين 
و بركة القيامة تستمر مع جميعنا 
آمين


----------



## rana1981 (27 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك​*


----------



## jesus_son (27 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك و شكرا جدا ليك على الهدية الجميلة دى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويملأها بكل سلام ونعمة وبركة
سلام ونعمة رب المجد معك ومع كل اخواتنا بمنتدى الكنيسة​*


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا خلص على الهدية ممتازة 

ربنا يعوضكم 
اخيكم 
روووووووووووووم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أبريل 2009)

*كانت ايام جميلة اوى
كل سنة وكلنا طيبين 
ميرسى ليك يا زعيم 
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم
وعقبال كل سنة في فرح وتقدم وتميز بنعمة المسيح
ومسيه علي الهدايا الجميلة دي يا زعيم
المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام​*


----------



## god love 2011 (27 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك
وكل الاعضاء طيبين وبخير وصحه وسلامه
المسيح قام
بالحقيقه قام
​*​


----------



## صلاح لطفى بولس (27 أبريل 2009)

هدية جميلة الرب يعوضكم
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## duosrl (27 أبريل 2009)

my rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم
> 
> قضينا جميعاً أوقات مباركة متأملين محبة الله الرائعة, امتلأنا تعزية و بركات في هذه الفترة المهمة في حياتنا من كل سنة.
> 
> ...



كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك
عقبال كل سنة ودايما المنتدى فى تقدم
وميرسى على الترانيم والكتب


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روكا وكانت فتره مليانه بركه بالفعل


وعقبال كل سنه يارب  ويكون منتدنا الاؤل على طول باسم السيد المسيح


كل سنه وانتم طيبيبن يجماعه


اخرستوس انيستى اليسوس انيستى​


----------



## doooody (27 أبريل 2009)

_سلام ونعمة _
_كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك_
_وكل اعضاء المنتدي ومشرفية بخير _
_كانت فترة جميلة جدااااا_​_والهدية كانت راااااااااائعة _
_المسيح قام _
_حقا قام_ 
:17_1_34[1]:​


----------



## mohamed galia (27 أبريل 2009)

*انا احب الروح التي اقامت المسيح من الاموات و اشعر  انها  ساكنة  فيا*


----------



## nonaa (27 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيمنا
وعيد القيامه الجاى نكون كلنا سواااااااااا
وشكرا على الترانيم والكتب يا روك​


----------



## dafplayer (27 أبريل 2009)

المسيح قام حقاً قام.


----------



## grges monir (27 أبريل 2009)

كل سنةوانت طيب روك وكل مشرفين واعضاء منتدانا بخير وسلام
دايما بقوة يسوع المنتدى فى تقدم وازدهار


----------



## maikel fady (27 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب ياروك وميرسى على الهدايا


----------



## vetaa (27 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى لتعبك يا روك
وجارى التحميل للهدايا الجميله دى

حقيقى فتره جميله
كمان فرحتنا بالقيامه يارب تكون دايما

شكرا لتعبك مرة تانى
وانا اخدت الصورة غلاسه كده لتوقيعى
هههههه
*


----------



## @JOJO@ (27 أبريل 2009)

كانت فترة جميلة جدا وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## jojo0o0o (27 أبريل 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiii


----------



## jojo_angelic (27 أبريل 2009)

المهم في الامر أن نتذكر دائما بأن المسيح مات على الصليب لاجل خلاصنا وقام في اليوم الثالث لاجل تبريرنا ومنحنا الحياة الابدية فلنحي دائما هذه الذكرى المجيده بقلوب عامرة بالايمان محبة للخير ساعية للحصول على
الغفران والحياة الابدية بواسطة المسيح المقام من الاموات.
شكرا لكل الجهود التي بذلت خلال الفترة المهمة في حياة كل واحد من عدنا الرب يباركك يازعيمنا ويبارك كل
الاخوه العاملين في هذا الموقع .


----------



## raoufebotross (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bashaeran (27 أبريل 2009)

*كل ايامك اعياد وافراح حقا قام المسيح هليلويا واشكرك على الهدية القيمة وانا متمنيا لك كل الصحة والنجاح في عملك او ارسالة التى تقدمها في خدمة المسيح ولان هذا العيد يختلف عن اعياد اخرى شاهدنا على قنوات الفضائية ما تم بثه حول معجزة السبت النور في قبر يسوع المسيح امين يا رب وشكرا مرة ثانية وكل عام وانت بخير*


----------



## kouceila (27 أبريل 2009)

سلام المسيح عليكم 
انا اشكركم على هده الهدية و الرب اعوضها لكم ببركات روحية


----------



## ماريان ناجي شوق (27 أبريل 2009)

:warning::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::


----------



## gerglys (27 أبريل 2009)

*الف الف شكر على الهدايا الجميله​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (27 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك


ومنتدانا الجميل فى بخير 

مرسى على الهدايا الجميلة ​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (27 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا صخرتنا
ألف شكر على الهداية الجميلة والمباركة
كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا أحبائي بالرب
ينعاد عليكم بإذن المسيح بالصحة والسلامة
المسيح قام حقاً قام​


----------



## mohamed galia (27 أبريل 2009)

كيف يكون الصوم في المسيحية ؟ و متى يبدأ ؟؟


----------



## samy adl (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا زعيم على الهدايا الرائعة دي و جاري التحميل 

كل سنة وانت وكل الاعضاء والمشرفين طيبين وبخير

ربنا يبارك ويباركهم ويحافظ على  الكنيسة وعلى منتدايات الكنيسة 

منتدانا الحبيب​


----------



## mounir (27 أبريل 2009)

نشكر تعب محبتكم

وكل  عام  وانتم بخير
مع تحيات
منير


----------



## halim-2007 (27 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك 
عقبال كل سنة ودايما المنتدى فى تقدم
وميرسى على الترانيم والكتب يا زعيم  والرب اباريكم في نعمتوا و شكرا على ترانيم و الكتب.


----------



## mansour (27 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنه وانت طيب ياروووووك​*


----------



## fredyyy (27 أبريل 2009)

*

*​ 



*كل سنة وأنت يا ماي روك سعيد*
*وأعضاء وزوار المنتدى لهم عمر مديد*
*نشتاق أن نشاهد عملك في خـلاص كل عنيد*
*يا ناس المسيح بينادي بيبحث عن كل تعبان شريد*
*تعالوا السيد يجعلكوا أحرار عبيد من غير سلاسل حديد*
*مسيحيتنا مسـؤلية ذهبية في أعناقنا وأمامك أكـاليل تمجيد*
*إحنا بنحبك مرتين يوم ما خلقتنا ويوم ما إشترتنا بدمك المجيد*
*إشتقنالك عريسنا نشوفك ونعطيك أكاليلنا يا من حبك لنا كان شديد*
*هنعيش على رجانا بقوة حب الصليب ولن يجرُؤ عدونا يحزننا من جديد**
لينا نعيش السما على الأرض وندوس كل ألم لمِّا نتثبت في كلام السيد السديد*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (27 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك *


----------



## totty (27 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعييييم
والجميع طيبين وبخير يارب

وعقبال كل سنه واحنا مع بعض هنا*​


----------



## lovely dove (27 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب ياروك 
وكل اللي في المنتدي بالف خير 
وربنا يعيد علينا الايام المقدسة واحنا كلنا متجمعيين في المنتدي يارب


----------



## odyssey8 (28 أبريل 2009)

*شكراااااا ليك علي الهدايا الرائعه وكل سنه وانت طيب*


----------



## نبيل نجيب (28 أبريل 2009)

عيد سعيد لعام سعيد وللعام القادم نحن منتظرون منكم الكثير لقيامة جديدة وشكرا على الهدية


----------



## rena.sarwat (28 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب وعقبال كل سنة يا روك وميرسى على الهدايا الحلوة دى وبركة ام النور وبركة القيامة المجيدة تكون معاك ومع المنتدى كله  امين


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة والكل بخير
وعيد قيامة سعيد علي الكل​


----------



## youhnna (28 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وامت طيب يا روك
وشكراااااااااااا على هديتك الثمينه


----------



## marim naier (28 أبريل 2009)

:Love_Letter_Open:
سلام ونعمة بنعمة المسيح بشكركم قوى على الهدية الجميلة والى انكم قبلتمونى اخت ليكم 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بنت المسيح :99:


----------



## ميمى راصى بولس (28 أبريل 2009)

كل عيد سعيد على المسيحين


----------



## خالد عليان (28 أبريل 2009)

إنت إنسان رائع وعسل وشكرا ولقد بكيت وإنا استمع للترانيم من حبي ليسوع وشكرا لك مجدداً.


----------



## bent almalk (28 أبريل 2009)

المسيح قام بالحقيقه قام
ميرسى my rock على الهديه 
الرب يباركك وعيد سعيد على المنتدى يارب


----------



## احمد المنسى (28 أبريل 2009)

مساء الخير على اخواتنا المسيحين انا احمد بسلم عليكم


----------



## marim naier (28 أبريل 2009)

:Love_Letter_Send:*اخرس توس انستى اليسوس انتستى المسيح قام باالحقيقة قام عيد قيامة مجيد على كل من شارك فى المنتدى ويارب تكون قيامة سعيدة علينا كلينا* :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## marim naier (28 أبريل 2009)

مساء النور يا احمد اهلآ بيك فى المنتدى


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك 

ربنا يبارك فى الخدمه ديما ​


----------



## salib 2010 (28 أبريل 2009)

*كل عام وانتم بخير ويارب تكونوا باسعد حال والرب مع الجميع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## salib 2010 (28 أبريل 2009)




----------



## marim naier (28 أبريل 2009)

*سلام ونعمة صليب ممكن اعرف ازاى ادخل على صور الكركتير *


----------



## نورا ميلاد (28 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب ياروك وعقبال السنة اللى جايةوتكونوا فى اسعد حال واهنى بال سلام المسيح معاك


----------



## llove (28 أبريل 2009)

المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام اخرستوس انستى


----------



## osa2010 (28 أبريل 2009)

نشكر ربنا يسوع المسيح على هذة الايام الجميلة ونشكرك يا صخرتى يازعيم المنتدى ونشكر كم على الهدايا وكل عام وانتم بخير والله يعود علينا بركة تلك الايام بالخير والبركة ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معنا جميعا امين


----------



## جورج رمسيس (28 أبريل 2009)

طلب صلاة انا فى ضيقة جامدة


----------



## asen (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الهديه الجميله و كل عام وانت بالف خير والجميع بالف خير وسلام المسيح قام    حقا قام    ميرسي كتير على الهديه الجميله والرب يباركك ننتظر المزيد


----------



## القطة المشمشية (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا روك وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2009)

جورج رمسيس قال:


> طلب صلاة انا فى ضيقة جامدة



* موجود قسم لطلبات الصلاه يا جورج حط  طلبك هناك والكل هيشارك فى الصلاه من اجلك
ربنا  معاك *


----------



## عاطف عزوز كامل (28 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وجميعكم بخير


----------



## مريم12 (28 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك​*


----------



## جورج رمسيس (28 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة وانتو طيبين:99:*
:new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5:
صلو من اجلى


----------



## جورج رمسيس (28 أبريل 2009)




----------



## zezza (28 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة و انت طيب يا روك
و كل المشرفين و الاعضاء بخير 
بجد كانت فترة حلوة خالص و مواضيع كانت حلوة 
ربنا يبارك خدمة كل واحد 
كل سنة و الكل بخير 
اخرستوس انستى*​


----------



## DJAMILA (28 أبريل 2009)

[/url[/IMG]


----------



## hanan fahim (28 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا روك على الهدية الحلوة دى 0 كل سنة وانت طيب 0 اخرستوس انستى 0


----------



## aymannassif (28 أبريل 2009)

المسيح  قام ....... بالحقيقه   قام
كل  سنه  وانتم  طيبيين  وبصحه  جيده


----------



## sabahalbazi (28 أبريل 2009)

نشكر الرب الهنا لانه باركنا في احتفالات القيامة . وفوق ذلك باركنا بهدايا من خدامه المباركين القائمين على هذا الموقع المبارك . 
نشكر الرب من اجلكم . 
ونشكركم لاجل الهدايا ولاجل كل تعبكم لاعلاء اسم يسوع المسيح الهنا القائم من بين الاموات .
الرب يبارككم ويقويكم ويوسع تخومكم . 


اخوكم صباح البازي


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا  للقائمين  على الخدمة  على الكتاب البحثي  الدراسي   القيم   الله  يعوض   كل  من   له  تعب   محبة  فى ملكوت السموات
-بملئ المحبة  نطلب من اخواننا   المكابرون والمزايدون    ان  يفتحوا  قلوبهم  للايمان  المسيحى+


----------



## milad hanna (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك يا زعيم على هدية عيد القيامة وتعيش وتهادينا وعقبال السنة الجاية وكل سنة


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
وانشاءالله المنتدى دائما في تقدم مستمر​


----------



## salib 2010 (29 أبريل 2009)




----------



## spider2010 (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على تعبك و سلام ونعمة وبركة لكل الاعضاء


----------



## girgis2 (29 أبريل 2009)

*:big35: يازعيم*
*وكل سنة والمنتدى كله بألف خير*


----------



## منى2 (29 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وعقبال كل سنة وانتم بخير ويارب دائما يكون المنتدى فى تقدم وشكراعلى الهدية


----------



## beshay (29 أبريل 2009)

بيخرستوس انستي اليسوس انستي كل عام بل كل لحظه والجميع بنعمه ونور الرب يسوع وبركه قيامته تستمر معنا الي ان نلقاه جميعا


----------



## shadehnageb (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الهدايا القيمة الرب يعود تعب محبتكم وكل سنة وانتم طبين


----------



## koko miro (29 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى على الهدية الجميلة دى يا روك و كل سنة و انت طيب*


----------



## shooter (30 أبريل 2009)

اتمني  من الله    ان يعيد  دائما   الفرح والسعاده علي الاخوه والمسيحين  ويديم  دائما عليهم الاعياد


----------



## فادى صفوت (30 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الهية دىيا روك الترنيم حلوى اوى كل سنة و انت طيب


----------



## DJAMILA (1 مايو 2009)

http://[url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	
[/URL]
*
[COLOR="Red"]ما اروع هذه الايـــــام 
ما اروع هذا الحــــــب
ما اروع هذه التضحية 
ما اروع هذا الفـــــداء 

المسيح علق علي خشبة!!!!!!!!!!!

في اعتقادي لو نحاول نتأمل في هذه الكلمات
البسيطة والقليله ( المسيح علق علي خشبة )
سنين طويلة وبل طول العمر لن نستطيع ان نصل 
الي ابعاد هذا الحب الالهي العجيب حقا حب ما بعده حب 

كل سنة والجميع بخير ومحبة[/COLOR[/B]]*


----------



## hany nan (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة والمنتدى واولاد الرب يسوع طيبين وبخير
شكرا على الهدية وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2009)

كل سنة والمنتدى وجميع ادارييه واعصائه بخير
وشكرااا على الهدية
سلام المسيح


----------



## ROWIS (3 مايو 2009)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبيين 
متمنيين ان يكون أغلاق موؤقت لنعود مرة أخري بقوة في السنة القادمة ونتشارك الايام المقدسة معاً
مرسي كتير علي الكتب الرائعة
*​


----------



## churchlife (3 مايو 2009)

wooow trenm kolsh 7lo


----------



## yohana1 (5 مايو 2009)

:Love_Letter_Open:سلام المسيح
الكلمة الحية بكل النعمة تعمل بسلطان التغير
كلام المسيح هو روح وحياة
قوة الكلمة تعمل فى كل قارىء
اقرأ وانت تعرف
yoyo


----------



## احلام مفقوده (5 مايو 2009)

ميرسيى جدا وكل سنه وأعضاء المسيح بخير


----------



## جاكو2 (5 مايو 2009)

اشكركم على الهدية 

                          اخرسوس انيستى     اليسوس انيستى

                             المسيح قام             بالحقيقة قام


----------



## amani adel (7 مايو 2009)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين


----------



## نيرو (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا علي هديتك يا روك
ربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك لكل الاعضاء


----------



## *koki* (20 مايو 2009)

thanks 4 u


----------



## yohana1 (13 يونيو 2009)

:oالمسيح هو الحق والحياة
       الحق الكامل       والحياةلكل العالم


----------



## beshay (13 يونيو 2009)

احمد تاجي  امال سلام علي يوم  ولدت وبوم اموت ويوم ابغث حيا دي تبقي ايه


----------



## fredyyy (14 يونيو 2009)

beshay قال:


> احمد تاجي امال سلام علي يوم ولدت وبوم اموت ويوم ابغث حيا دي تبقي ايه


 

*دي تبقى كذبه مِن مَن لا يعرف الله *

*وعلى العموم لو عندك شبهه أكتبها على هذا الرابط *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=60*

*ولو عندك سؤال عاوز تعرف إجابته ... أسأله على هذا الرابط *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=12*


----------



## هانى زيادة (28 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر على الهدايا و الجهد المبذول و الرائع فى المنتدى


----------



## علي 22 (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كيفكم يا أعضاء المنتدى والله اني حابب اعرف مين هاد روك ممكن اتعرف عليه وكيف؟؟ 
واخيرا أنا مبسوط معاكم في هذا المنتدى وممكن تقبلوني صدبق ؟ انا علي فلسطيني ومن غزة


----------



## beshay (6 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع كل العاملين بهذا الموقع المبارك وكل رواده وكل سنه والحميع بخبر بمناسبه عيد ميلاد رب المجد يسوع المسيح مخلصنا الصالح له كل المجد الي الابد امين


----------

